# What does following someone actually do?



## winjim (9 Nov 2015)

I recently started following someone* and I've noticed no difference to my forum experience whatsoever. I thought I might get alerts when they posted or something. So what's actually meant to happen?






*On CycleChat, I'm not a stalker.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Nov 2015)

You reduce aerodynamic drag.


----------



## Neilsmith (9 Nov 2015)

Gets you a court appearance for stalking ?


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2015)

Their actions appear on https://www.cyclechat.net/account/news-feed when you look at it.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2015)

I don't follow anybody I was born to lead 

Or
Don't walk in front I was not born to follow
Don't walk behind I was not born to lead
Just walk beside me and be my friend


----------



## winjim (9 Nov 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> You reduce aerodynamic drag.


I thought that was "Save draft".



mjray said:


> Their actions appear on https://www.cyclechat.net/account/news-feed when you look at it.


"When I look at it" happens to be never, before today. Maybe I'll start, although since I'm only following one person it's rather sparse. Still, that answers my question .


----------



## Profpointy (9 Nov 2015)

I'm their leader, I'd better get after them...


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> I thought that was "Save draft".



That is Microsoft Office!

Having said that I believe this site has an automatic "save draft" entirely appropriate


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Nov 2015)




----------



## winjim (9 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> That is Microsoft Office!
> 
> Having said that I believe this site has an automatic "save draft" entirely appropriate


CC allows drafting.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Nov 2015)

It says 'Follow Us...' on the back of our works vans. All it gets is people complaining about the driving.


----------

